# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Stuttering success *triggers*

## Paula

Scroobius Pip and the benefits of a stutter
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-32597052

----------


## Suzi

OO fab! I'll have a listen tomorrow! Thanks hun!

----------


## Amaya

I thought my stutter would go away now that I'm no longer on meds.. but it didn't yet. I am now really hoping that I won't have to resort to becoming a rapper to stop it. I think that I would be a terrible rapper! haha

----------

